

Duratio – An Evaluator of Time Expressions - strictfp
http://durat.io

======
coderzach
You should put some examples on the page, I wasn't actually able to come up
with an expression it could handle.

5 days ago 5 days before today 3 weeks

~~~
phatak-dev
[http://durat.io/?q=5+days+&](http://durat.io/?q=5+days+&)?

